# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  اسئلة توجيهي كيمياء لجميع الوحدات

## محمد الزغول

الملفات المرفقة تحتوي على اسئلة توجيهي كيمياء مقترحة

----------


## زهير جرار

يعطيك الف عافية استاذ محمد ..

طلاب كلية الشهيد فيصل

----------


## محمد زياد القيسي

والله نار استاذ محمد يعطيك الف عافية  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## محمد زياد القيسي

alla y36ek al 3afea

----------


## motaz

;;;;kuygfkg

----------


## ياسر حجاوي

شكرا لكم على المنتدى

----------


## shadi_abuali

asdfghjjk l;l;;;,lkjhiuj rgdfbert

----------


## 11ahmad raga

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  :SnipeR (72):

----------


## سيف الجمل

الله يعطيك العافية أستاذ محمد

والله انك كبير وشيخ كمان  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## سيف الجمل

http://mohmmadzg.p2h.info/

----------


## Mohammad Al ma'aitah

__

----------


## ابو الريش

اللهم اني اسئلك الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى والنجاة من النار

----------


## حمزه ربابعه

شكرا يا استاذ محمد على هالموضوع

----------


## عمر احمد ربابعه

مشكوووور استاذ محمد اللله يعطيييك العافية

----------


## mahmou ayyad

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ر

----------


## هاشم بني فارس

الله يعطيك العافيه ويجزيك الخير (كيف السياره) :36 1 21[1]:  :36 1 21[1]:

----------


## الزنكلوني

lمشكورين على التعب يا حبايب

----------


## عامر عطيه

:SnipeR (23):  الف مبروك مقدما

----------


## abuabdallah

يعطيك الف عافية استاذ محمد

----------


## ibrahem1214

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور  رررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## بهاء البافاري

بارك الله بك

----------


## سحسود

نتانتلاتالبلا

----------


## محمدتامر

اشكرك يا طيب

----------


## awawde1979

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## علي عبد القادر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## nmimo

w7sh al kemea *m7md al z3'ool* wallah 3la rase abo z3'ool :SnipeR (45):

----------


## mohammed diab

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## wardeh

شكرا كتير الك يا استاذ محمد الله يعطيك الف عافية  :Kiss 34:  :Cgiving:

----------


## maha tarawneh

ea36ek al3afea 2ostaz

----------


## shahed dweik

يعطيك الف عافيه استاذ

----------


## يوسف88

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## ثمن عمري

ارجو المساعدجة احتاج الاسئلة

----------

